# Bought second hand Toyota and oil light coming on - advice needed.



## evanio (1 Aug 2013)

Bought second hand 07  Toyota 2 weeks ago from car dealer. After a few days the oil light began to flicker occasionally on tickover. Contacted the dealer and he says he has no liability as he did not give a warranty. So where do I stand and wondered if anyone had same problem with oil light.


----------



## Vanilla (1 Aug 2013)

Even where you buy a car without warranty you still enjoy your rights at common law when buying from a dealer.

I would probably get it checked by toyota and if there is a problem get back to the dealer then.


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Aug 2013)

You could try contacting the National Consumer Agency and seek their advice.


----------



## Palerider (1 Aug 2013)

Check your oil levels on a flat surface with the engine cold, it may just need a top up, alternatively you may have a dickie reading from a  sensor, no big deal either way, it is not serious, don't fret..


----------



## Sandals (2 Aug 2013)

Im surprised goodwill did not kick in here and the dealer have a look, esp as its only two weeks purchased. 

I change my car every year in a dealership and have always backed off if they not offer at least 6 months warranty. I did find last year two dealerships said they no longer offer warranties as you can now buy them online.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Aug 2013)

Palerider said:


> Check your oil levels on a flat surface with the engine cold, it may just need a top up, alternatively you may have a dickie reading from a  sensor, no big deal either way, it is not serious, don't fret..



I was always told, that if the oil light came on, stop driving immediately.

There is a risk of a complete engine seizure.  While it may be must a dickie sensor, I wouldn't take the risk.


----------



## LS400 (2 Aug 2013)

I would assume you can check the oil level without bringing it to a garage. If not you should know.
Palerider has it in one, no sence in a complete over reaction.


----------



## stevo (2 Aug 2013)

First thing as per Palerider is check oil level  using dip stick in the car. My wife's previous car used to burn a little oil and often when oil light would flash it was a reminder to top up. Never any issues with engine once it was refilled to correct levels


----------



## SparkRite (2 Aug 2013)

Ok assuming that oil level and filter is Ok and that the light is *only* coming on at tick-over when engine is *hot* then it is reasonable to assume that the pressure sensor is OK as well.

This indicates low oil pressure and is quite serious , maybe a faulty oil pump but more likly to be general engine wear, ie: main bearings, big end bearings, crankshaft journals etc.

Lets hope that it is a faulty sensor.
Is the car high milage?


----------



## evanio (2 Aug 2013)

mileage 100000on clock ,all oil levels ok and the light only flickers on tickover and then only on intermittent occasions


----------



## mathepac (2 Aug 2013)

Doesn't the [broken link removed] apply here?

Under this legislation a vendor, a car dealer in this case, must supply goods that are:


of merchantable quality
fit for purpose
as described.

A car that develops a fault after two weeks of purchase surely fails at least one of those tests. A lack of warranty has no bearing on the purchaser's rights to redress in this situation. (awaits car-dealers' indignation).


----------



## roker (2 Aug 2013)

A 07 car should have kilometres on the clock is this 100000 km ? I would not expect significant engine wear if it is km


----------



## Palerider (2 Aug 2013)

Evanio says there is mileage of 100000 on the clock so not km's, if levels are ok, no signs of leaks etc then this is most likely a sensor fault, to confirm for sure you need diagnostic equipment which most mechanics would have, suggest you get a diagnostic readout of the faults on the car done by the seller or you arrange it and take it from there.

The dealer may have some responsibility but was it a main dealer or an independent sole trader, my view would be that getting a warranty on a car that has covered 100k miles would be impossible to expect, I reckon you bought the car as is, that car was I expect good value at the price and you accepted the risks associated, that said it is not a big issue to resolve.


----------



## SparkRite (13 Aug 2013)

Hi Evanio,

Any update on this?
Did you get to the root cause?

Thanks.


----------



## mathepac (14 Aug 2013)

Palerider said:


> ...  my view would be that getting a warranty on a car that has covered 100k miles would be impossible to expect, I reckon you bought the car as is, that car was I expect good value at the price and you accepted the risks associated, ...


Idle, uninformed speculation, contrary to all Irish and EU consumer protection legislation.

What are the grounds for your statements? Can you quote supporting law from any source?


----------



## Palerider (14 Aug 2013)

mathepac said:


> Idle, uninformed speculation, contrary to all Irish and EU consumer protection legislation.
> 
> What are the grounds for your statements? Can you quote supporting law from any source?


 
You might want to fully quote me, My previous and complete paragraph says it all but just to expand it belies common sense to expect a warranty on a car with that mileage unless that car has the price of some repair works built into the price of the car and the Dealer can reasonably expect to cover the costs of any repair within that additional margin.

A main dealer may provide some warranty, maybe 3 months engine, gearbox and rear axle or 3000 miles whichever is first but a sole trader may have outlined sold as is at a great price which may have been accepted. The purchaser should have paperwork if they want to let us know, that said some goodwill would not have been a radical way to handle it whomsoever sold it.

I don't think it is a case that will ever have to be contested in a Court, I'm around long enough to be able to exercise common sense when it comes to cars that have driven four times around the circumference of the Earth.


----------



## SparkRite (14 Oct 2013)

Hi Evanio,

Any update on this?
Did you get to the root cause?

Thanks.


----------



## evanio (15 Oct 2013)

No resolution to problem, engine stripped oil pump replaced oil light continues to flicker no unusual engine noises awaiting the bang


----------



## evanio (25 Apr 2014)

*07 avensis*

Still driving oil light still flashing and still no bang


----------



## Daithim (25 Apr 2014)

Electrical problem.


----------



## evanio (7 Sep 2016)

3 years later. Oil light continues to flash still no bang


----------



## roncondon (7 Sep 2016)

Keep that machine forever


----------

